

Show HN: Our first Android app, made in 1 week - dazoot
http://bubbleomatic.com/
Hey guys,<p>Would really appreciate your feedback on our APP.
======
HNSenectus
Interesting.. Are you guys available for hire? do you do iOS as well?

~~~
dazoot
iOS is coming up soon. As for hire, it depends. Drop me an email to
dazoot.at.gmail.com with details.

------
yitchelle
I imagine that the one week is development time. If you add the time it takes
to submit into Google App market etc, how long did it take?

~~~
de_dave
In my experience submitting an app to Google Play takes 30 minutes, at most,
including creation of promotional images and text. And it typically appears
within an hour or two (although it used to be immediate).

~~~
dazoot
Publishing the app to Google Play was straight forward. Quick and clean. No
delay there :)

